# Best Internet deals- any advice?



## Alix1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,
I'm just about to have a flat all of my own for the first time in Spain instead of sharing and as always I feel totally confused about different Internet deals. I can fix cars and computers and all kinds of things but my brain turns to mush when it comes to these kind of things! 
I have a smartphone but I don't really want to pay for Internet on it, using it in wifi zones is enough, but I do use Internet a lot at home for the BBC, teacher websites and stuff. I don't really want a long term contract, I never know where I'll be in 18 months time.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not too many replies on this thread... I don't know Jaen at all, apart from having driven through it twice, so I know nothing about providers there. We use an independant company for our internet and phone but they don't operate where you are, as far as I know. They are called Broadband for Spain (google BB4S) but there may well be someone operating something similar where you are. I'd look at local English freebies (magazines and newspapers) first, if such things exist there, then try a google search, assuming you can get internet from somewhere to do it. Otherwise you might be looking at a vodafone or orange dongle arrangement. Does the flat have a landline or connections for one? If so then you might consider telefonica. There is a company called Teletec offering landline ADSL but again I have no idea if they operate in Jaen but another option for you to look into. Sorry I can't offer specific advice but surely someone on here knows something??


----------



## Alix1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*thanks*



thrax said:


> Not too many replies on this thread... I don't know Jaen at all, apart from having driven through it twice, so I know nothing about providers there. We use an independant company for our internet and phone but they don't operate where you are, as far as I know. They are called Broadband for Spain (google BB4S) but there may well be someone operating something similar where you are. I'd look at local English freebies (magazines and newspapers) first, if such things exist there, then try a google search, assuming you can get internet from somewhere to do it. Otherwise you might be looking at a vodafone or orange dongle arrangement. Does the flat have a landline or connections for one? If so then you might consider telefonica. There is a company called Teletec offering landline ADSL but again I have no idea if they operate in Jaen but another option for you to look into. Sorry I can't offer specific advice but surely someone on here knows something??


Thanks Thrax, I noted what you said in a similar thread and it seems you get a pretty good deal. I guess I'll just have to buckle down to it when I get there. The previous occupant was an English teacher so I imagine he would have had internet as it's practically vital to the job. My Spanish is passable but its just slow! I'm thinking of Jazztel at the moment, but their website wants to know your phone number to tell you if they have coverage where you are, not like the UK where you don't need a landline at all. But as far as I can make out, Jazztel don't require you to commit to a contract, which is important. I don't watch telly anyway, I literally just want internet and mobile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Alix1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just about to have a flat all of my own for the first time in Spain instead of sharing and as always I feel totally confused about different Internet deals. I can fix cars and computers and all kinds of things but my brain turns to mush when it comes to these kind of things!
> I have a smartphone but I don't really want to pay for Internet on it, using it in wifi zones is enough, but I do use Internet a lot at home for the BBC, teacher websites and stuff. I don't really want a long term contract, I never know where I'll be in 18 months time.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I too am originally from Wales and live on the outskirts of Baeza. There are not too many options unfortunately. I am with BT/Arrakis at the moment, but wished that I wasn't. You may have to just plump with Telefonca. Jazztel don't operate here. Are you in Jaen city or in the Province?


----------



## Alix1 (Aug 20, 2012)

4tunate said:


> I too am originally from Wales and live on the outskirts of Baeza. There are not too many options unfortunately. I am with BT/Arrakis at the moment, but wished that I wasn't. You may have to just plump with Telefonca. Jazztel don't operate here. Are you in Jaen city or in the Province?


The town is called Torredonjimeno, it's about half an hour from Jaén by car, NW. I imagine Telefonica should be ok seeing as they practically have a monopoly over half the planet! Just a bit expensive.... you get some good deals in the UK at the moment, Spain could do with a bit more competition in the market......
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Have you researched YOIGO good service, cheap, no contracts


----------



## Alix1 (Aug 20, 2012)

agua642 said:


> Have you researched YOIGO good service, cheap, no contracts



Oh, OK, for some reason I thought they were just a mobile phone company, I was thinking of getting a sim card from them but if they do internet in Jaén I'll definitely check it out, thanks.


----------

